# cutting rhinestone font templates with a 'weed box'?



## sewsimpl (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a partial thread from a long ago post regarding rhinestone fonts (sorry forgot who posted it) but it was pretaining to cutting rhinestone alphabet templates and being able to 'join' them to create words and still have the spacing between the letters look decent.

This is the thread: ".. If you cut them with a weed box they are already perfectly spaced and you can just put them together and make a word.."

I'm doing the entire alphabet (upper and lower case) to create peoples names for t-shirts. I do not want to create every name indiviually (too wasteful of time and materials) so what is a 'weed box' and how do I do it??
Thanks,
Bev.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

A weed box is simply a box around each letter so that when you cut the alphabet, the boxes are all the same height so you can lay them on your workstation evenly. That way your letters will line up correctly.

You can draw a weed box around each letter with your shapes tool in your software. Just select the rectangle shape.


----------



## sewsimpl (Jun 11, 2008)

oh, now I understand. I can see it would help a great deal with regular block letters, but what about the script and italic letters? Seems like they need a little fudging sometimes. I wonder if you could cut a (what do you call that) a 'slanted rectangle'  and make it work? I'll have to try that.
thanks,
Bev.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You could do that, but sometimes it would need a slant at the top and sometimes bottom. I like my letters pretty close so I always just cut the whole word when I'm using a script font. 
Let me know if you find a way to make it work!


----------



## sewsimpl (Jun 11, 2008)

I know, that's the problem, I want the script letters pretty close together but I don't want to cut a template for every name - there are 500 in the dance studio - not that every one will want their name done - but even out of half of those I bet there won't be even three that are spelled alike! Guess I'll just continue to use the basic fonts, for now anyway.
Thx.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

In this case, where you have 500 names. I suggest to sub it out to someone with a Cams machine. It's be cheaper and faster.


----------

